
Previous YCNews. Unauthorized Software use (CAD?) lead to product seizure? - jk2323
There was a previous post about this on Hackernews (pretty sure it was hackernews). GoogleFu is failing me. Any ideas?
======
gus_massa
Perhaps "Software vendor argues that it has copyright in output of its CAD
software" [https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=maw-
law.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=maw-law.com) HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13568366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13568366)
(149 points, 358 days ago, 113 comments)

~~~
jk2323
thx

